# Will the Fast Acting IAT Sensor from WCS do anything for my '04 Goat



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, so I installed my Svede OTR CAI. Just curious if the Fast Acting IAT Sensor that WCS offers will do anything exciting for my GOAT? I'm thinking about gettin one. :lol:Now before you call me names and ask if I'm a dummy please bear in mind I was a Ford Mustang nerd until I felt the potential of the Goat. Who'd thought a goat could outrun a horse anyhow?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

*pictures* 

Under normal driving the difference won't be significant. Where it helps the most is leaving from a dead stop like at the drag strip or traffic light where the IAT changes are reacted to much quicker than with the stock sensor.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

*Finally posted those pics Svede!*

I was having some technical difficulties before. I got those pics up!


----------

